# Saturday Project (Gear Box w/ Pics)



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

nice job!... I built one not that nice.I put regular drawer locks on it it was broken into while fishing .I ended up putting eye bolts on the sides and drawers and running a chain through it to lock it up ..I also bolted it to the truck


----------



## Hevi (May 18, 2004)

wyle_e_coyote said:


> Looks great, Jay!
> 
> 
> [Steelheadfred] 9:27pm: Why is Jay building a gear box when you should be hunting?
> ...


 
LOLOLOL!!!!:lol:


----------



## dogn4birdz (Aug 24, 2004)

Nice box you have there, Jay. Scott has seen mine already, it is a sight to behold. Color, I went with an orange I got at Menards, dutch boy, some Crayola orange color. Anyhow job well done.


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

I'm looking foward to viewing your spacious box in real life.


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

Rooster_Smasher said:


> Deep Green, then after it drys real good paint Black paw prints on it... Might be able to find a templet thingy at an Art supply type store for the paw prints.


Instead of buying a template just trace your dogs foot onto some decent cardboard and then cut it out with an exacto Knife.


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

Topshelf said:


> Instead of buying a template just trace your dogs foot onto some decent cardboard and then cut it out with an exacto Knife.


I don't think the dog would appreciate having his foot cut out with an exacto knife! ne_eye:


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Very, very nice... I think I am going to build something similar for my pickup.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

For $20 you can add a lock to your tailgate, stops access to your drawers.


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

GVSUKUSH said:


> I'm looking foward to viewing your spacious box in real life.


 
I bet the girls fall for that line all the time.

Great job pahtridge.


----------



## Rugerdog (Sep 19, 2005)

2ESRGR8 said:


> For $20 you can add a lock to your tailgate, stops access to your drawers.


You could market this to inmates at prisons...


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

Rugerdog said:


> You could market this to inmates at prisons...


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

PH,

Nice job, I'm planning to do something like that to my S-10 after I get a Cap. FRANK.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Rugerdog said:


> You could market this to inmates at prisons...


The jobs all yours, get crackin'.


----------



## BarryPatch (Jul 21, 2004)

Nice drawers.


----------



## metro49 (Nov 24, 2006)

2ESRGR8 said:


> The jobs all yours, get crackin'.


Forget it Scott. Someone already beat you to it. I guess the idea of locking your drawers has been around for a long time. Don't waste your money.


----------

